# Stream Heat warning



## grydrgn (Feb 18, 2007)

I received my Stream yesterday and set it up. I put it on top of my router. It worked perfectly for a few minutes but after about 15 minutes my downloads started failing, the one download I was able to get to complete gave an "unable to play recording error" and I couldn't get it to stream anymore.

After a bit of troubleshooting I noticed my router was sending off a lot of heat and the stream was extremely hot. I moved it off the router out on it's own and it started working again.

Looking at the box itself it seems to be all air holes and a fan. I would be very careful about putting this into a poorly ventilated cabinet cabinet or on/near another AV device that gives off a lot of heat.


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

mine gets warm, but not at all hot. Can you hear the fan running ?


----------



## grydrgn (Feb 18, 2007)

I can hear the fan running but it's very quiet. Most the heat I believe was being given off by the router. I think the problem was the Stream was not able to deal with the excess external heat.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Routers are one of the devices that I *never* place anything on top of.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Could you place the router on top of the Stream?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The stream have vents one both sides. I wouldn't stack it on anything or stack anything on top of it. It seems like a hot little device that is best off standing on it's own. 

Dan


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> The stream have vents one both sides. I wouldn't stack it on anything or stack anything on top of it. It seems like a hot little device that is best off standing on it's own.
> 
> Dan


Vents on the sides or on the top and bottom?

If it's on the sides I'd think stacking wouldn't interfere.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Top and bottom

Dan


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> Top and bottom
> 
> Dan


So when you said vents on both sides you meant the top side and the bottom side, not the left side and the right side?

Maybe you can still stack it if you turn it 90 degrees.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> Routers are one of the devices that I *never* place anything on top of.


I stack my Linksys routers (that are the case style designed to be stacked), but only after opening them up and installing a little CPU or video card fan.

Those fans make them much more stable.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

unitron said:


> Maybe you can still stack it if you turn it 90 degrees.


Depends on which axis you rotate 90 degrees. 

Dan


----------

